# Looking to buy LGB 55060 MTS PC Interface



## cenright (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anyone have a new/used LGB 55060 PC Interface that they'd be willing to sell me? I started experimenting with MTS and now I'd like to try out some computer control. I've searched around without much luck. Thanks, Chris


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If you need the MTS software, I have the latest version LGB had released. 
It is a 30 meg file.


----------



## cenright (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank Dan, I saw your download link to the software in another older thread. It didn't look like the LGB MTS PC software would work on Windows 7. I actually got the Stellwerk software which is similar and have created a file that I'm hoping to get to try out soon. Just need the LGB 55060. I won a used 55070 in an auction and have everything else.

Anyone out there have a 55060 in their parts box that they never plan on using ever again? Please let me know.

Thanks,

Chris


----------

